# Busting



## Antonio

Hi Group,

What does *"Busting"* mean? Is the same thing as *"Busted"*


----------



## Pilar Astor

All from the verb to bust 
Bust -present tense
busted - past tense
busting-gerund

diferent expressions

I am busted  - I got caught
It's busted - It's broken
I'm busting at the seams- expression meaning that it's so full it's going to explode
busting -breaking
busting- catching someone in the act
I hope it heelps


----------



## Antonio

There's a difference in meaning between "*Busting*" and "*Bustin'*" or not? both have the same meaning?


----------



## Pilar Astor

bustin is not proper but rather a colloquial expression, like "I'm goin to the store"  or "I wanna go home"


----------



## lainyn

Just a quick note:

You can't say "I'm busting at the seams."

The proper phrase is "I'm *bursting* at the seams."


----------



## Antonio

What does "I'm bustin' my a** outta here" means?


----------



## Pilar Astor

You are right!  I stand corrected. I was thinking of different local expressions using busting, but *busting at the seams* was not a good choice.

Thanks!


----------



## Pilar Astor

I think it means working very hard


----------



## lainyn

I disagree, I think it means to make a quick getaway.


----------



## Pilar Astor

Yeap, I only read the first part, "I'm busting my a***"


----------



## Pilar Astor

I'm busted...


----------



## mylam

Pilar Astor said:
			
		

> All from the verb to bust
> Bust -present tense
> busted - past tense
> busting-gerund
> 
> diferent expressions
> 
> I am busted - I got caught
> It's busted - It's broken
> I'm bu*r*sting at the seams- expression meaning that it's so full it's going to explode
> busting -breaking
> busting- catching someone in the act
> I hope it helps


 
Note that all of these uses of "bust" are informal.


----------



## gaer

Antonio said:
			
		

> What does "I'm bustin' my a** outta here" means?


It means your "getting out of here", I think. I need more context.

G


----------



## Artrella

Pilar Astor said:
			
		

> I think it means working very hard




*bust your ass* American, very informal!

to work very hard 
_He'll just have to bust his ass to make sure the job is finished on time._

(from Cambridge International Dictionary of Idioms)


----------



## Artrella

Definition

bust out
*Bust out*

MAINLY AMERICAN, INFORMAL 
to escape from somewhere, especially prison 
_He bust out of the county jail. [often + of]_

(American, informal) to lose all your money, especially while you are playing a game for money 
_Jim busted out of the poker game and left. [often + of]_

(American, informal) to do something different from what you usually do in order to make your situation or way of living better or more exciting 
_The dancers seemed to enjoy busting out of the stricter forms of classical ballet. [often + of]_

(from Cambridge International Dictionary of Phrasal Verbs)


----------



## gaer

lainyn said:
			
		

> I disagree, I think it means to make a quick getaway.


Ah, which idiom are you replying to, busting out, or bursting at the seams?


----------



## gaer

Art,

(American, informal) to lose all your money, especially while you are playing a game for money 
_Jim busted out of the poker game and left. [often + of]_

I don't think this is common. I think there is another, more used idiom:

Jim went bust in/during the poker game and left…


----------



## Artrella

gaer said:
			
		

> Ah, which idiom are you replying to, busting out, or bursting at the seams?




Busting out, Gaer.   At least bursting at the seams means a place very crowded, packed with people!!  Look:

Definition

*be bulging/bursting at the seams informal*

if a place is bursting at the seams, it has a very large number of people or things in it 
_All my family came to stay for the wedding and our little house was bursting at the seams._

(from Cambridge International Dictionary of Idioms)

<waving at Gaer>


----------



## Artrella

gaer said:
			
		

> Art,
> 
> (American, informal) to lose all your money, especially while you are playing a game for money
> _Jim busted out of the poker game and left. [often + of]_
> 
> I don't think this is common. I think there is another, more used idiom:
> 
> Jim went bust in/during the poker game and left…





Oh Oh!!! YES!!! YES!!! New phrase for my list!! (the only thing that keeps failing me is my memory to retain all those phrases I have in that infinite list!!)


----------



## lainyn

gaer said:
			
		

> Ah, which idiom are you replying to, busting out, or bursting at the seams?



I was refering to the idiom directly above my post (in the two preceeding posts)

"I'm busting my a** out of here" = "I'm making a quick getaway"

Sorry for the confusion,

~Lainyn


----------



## gaer

lainyn said:
			
		

> I was refering to the idiom directly above my post (in the two preceeding posts)
> 
> "I'm busting my a** out of here" = "I'm making a quick getaway"
> 
> Sorry for the confusion,
> 
> ~Lainyn


No confusion for me!

I've been busting me a-- to keep up with this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gaer


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> What does "I'm bustin' my a** outta here" means?


 
Hi Antonio;

*'I'm bustin' my a** outta here'*--I'm getting out of here..I'm leaving...
*'I'm bustin' my a**'*--I'm going as fast as I can..
*'Busting a gut'*---to laugh so hard you almost pee your pants.. 
*'to bust or go bust'*--loose at poker...
*'I'm busted'*---have no money..or get caught doing something you were not supposed to be doing..
*'Busting at the seams'*--eat too much...or have to go pee BADLY!!..or a very crowded place..(as per Art.. )



te gato


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> Hi Antonio;
> 
> *'I'm bustin' my a** outta here'*--I'm getting out of here..I'm leaving...
> *'I'm bustin' my a**'*--I'm going as fast as I can..
> *'Busting a gut'*---to laugh so hard you almost pee your pants..
> *'to bust or go bust'*--loose at poker...
> *'I'm busted'*---have no money..or get caught doing something you were not supposed to be doing..
> *'Busting at the seams'*--eat too much...or have to go pee BADLY!!..or a very crowded place..(as per Art.. )
> 
> 
> 
> te gato


GOOD LIST!!!

Gaer


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> GOOD LIST!!!
> 
> Gaer


 Thank you Gaer;
I was busting a brain cell trying to think of all of them.. 

te gato


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> Thank you Gaer;
> I was busting a brain cell trying to think of all of them..
> 
> te gato


There is also: 

"June is bustin' out all over", meaning everwhere you look you can see signs of summer.


----------



## Artrella

Some more "busting phrases"...  

  *bust a gut *informal
to work very hard or to make a big effort to achieve something 
_I really bust a gut to get that report finished on time._

  *burst/bust a blood vessel * informal
+to use a lot of effort doing something 
_I'd like the designs as soon as possible, but don't bust a blood vessel!_
+to become very angry and start shouting 
_He nearly burst a blood vessel when he heard what they'd done to his car._


 *bust your ass/balls * American, very informal!, Australian, very informal! *bust your arse*
to use a lot of effort to do something 
_I busted my balls getting him that ticket, and now he's changed his mind!
He bust his arse for ten years in that job and got no thanks for it._

(from Cambridge International Dictionary of Idioms)


----------



## gaer

Artrella said:
			
		

> Some more "busting phrases"...
> 
> *bust a gut *informal
> to work very hard or to make a big effort to achieve something
> _I really bust a gut to get that report finished on time._
> 
> *burst/bust a blood vessel *informal
> +to use a lot of effort doing something
> _I'd like the designs as soon as possible, but don't bust a blood vessel!_
> +to become very angry and start shouting
> _He nearly burst a blood vessel when he heard what they'd done to his car._
> 
> 
> *bust your ass/balls *American, very informal!, Australian, very informal! *bust your arse*
> to use a lot of effort to do something
> _I busted my balls getting him that ticket, and now he's changed his mind!_
> _He bust his arse for ten years in that job and got no thanks for it._
> 
> (from Cambridge International Dictionary of Idioms)


Two questions: First, why did you use ? Because that to me means a mistake.

Second, why don't I have some of the icons the rest of you have? Do you drag them from other places? Or do you have something turned on that I don't have turned on?

I'm busting to know the icon secret. 

Gaer


----------



## Artrella

gaer said:
			
		

> Two questions: First, why did you use ? Because that to me means a mistake.
> 
> Second, why don't I have some of the icons the rest of you have? Do you drag them from other places? Or do you have something turned on that I don't have turned on?
> 
> I'm busting to know the icon secret.
> 
> Gaer




No' I've used them  because I like them!!!  
What other icons Gaer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 These ones?  ..... I'll give you the secret via PM...


----------



## te gato

Artrella said:
			
		

> No' I've used them because I like them!!!
> What other icons Gaer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones? ..... I'll give you the secret via PM...


 
Oh..oh..oh..
I'm busting to know how also.!!!!

te gato


----------



## Artrella

te gato said:
			
		

> Oh..oh..oh..
> I'm busting to know how also.!!!!
> 
> te gato





Hi Yadda Yadda!!! I go there now!!!


----------



## te gato

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi Yadda Yadda!!! I go there now!!!


 
Hey Art...Girlfriend;

Thanks for bustin' your butt to get there !! 

yadda, yadda
te gato


----------



## Nick

*Busting up* also has the same meaning as *busting a gut* (in some cases). Out of context, though, it means *to break; to vandalize*.


She was *busting up* for three minutes after Mike told that story. (laughing)

As he entered our driveway, we saw his Jeep was *busting up* right before our eyes. His muffler hit the ground with a loud thud as he slammed the dented door. (falling apart, falling to pieces, breaking)

The principal looked at the three students he caught *busting up* the windows in the faculty lounge. (causing damage to, vandalizing)


----------



## gaer

Nick said:
			
		

> *Busting up* also has the same meaning as *busting a gut* (in some cases). Out of context, though, it means *to break; to vandalize*.
> 
> 
> She was *busting up* for three minutes after Mike told that story. (laughing)
> 
> As he entered our driveway, we saw his Jeep was *busting up* right before our eyes. His muffler hit the ground with a loud thud as he slammed the dented door. (falling apart, falling to pieces, breaking)
> 
> The principal looked at the three students he caught *busting up* the windows in the faculty lounge. (causing damage to, vandalizing)


Yes, busting up is short for busting up with laughter.

What time zone are you in? I'm always surprised there are not more people around at this time, since it is just now coming up on 11 PM in California.

Gaer


----------



## Nick

gaer said:
			
		

> What time zone are you in? I'm always surprised there are not more people around at this time, since it is just now coming up on 11 PM in California.


Mountain Time, it 5 minutes to midnight now. I am a bit surprised as well.


----------



## gaer

Nick said:
			
		

> Mountain Time, it 5 minutes to midnight now. I am a bit surprised as well.


Sure because the are millions of people on Pacific time. It's not odd to still be using the computer up to 11 PM. Hmm…


----------



## Antonio

*"I'm busted"* means to *get caught* but also means when something is *broken* in this case, something "broken" can be a machine like a computer, car and appliances like stereo's, cd's and so on or what are you referring to, when you say "broken" specifically for the word *busted*? Can you please, give me some example to get the whole picture?


----------



## Nick

Antonio said:
			
		

> *"I'm busted"* means to *get caught* but also means when something is *broken* in this case, something "broken" can be a machine like a computer, car and appliances like stereo's, cd's and so on or what are you referring to, when you say "broken" specifically for the word *busted*? Can you please, give me some example to get the whole picture?


Yes, it can refer to anything, basically.

The television set was busted.
She had busted the heel of her right shoe at the party.
The busted door swung in the cool breeze of the night.


----------



## te gato

Antonio said:
			
		

> *"I'm busted"* means to *get caught* but also means when something is *broken* in this case, something "broken" can be a machine like a computer, car and appliances like stereo's, cd's and so on or what are you referring to, when you say "broken" specifically for the word *busted*? Can you please, give me some example to get the whole picture?


 
Hey Antonio;
'I got busted trying to sneak into the house.'
'My cd was busted when my friend sat on it'
' I got busted by my teacher for not doing my homework.'
'My computer busted when it fell off the desk.'

te gato


----------



## mnzrob

Antonio said:
			
		

> Hi Group,
> 
> What does *"Busting"* mean? Is the same thing as *"Busted"*


 
You can also say a person is "busted", meaning VERY ugly (ex:"How was your blind date last night? Was she hot? No way, she was busted!"), or you can say a girl is "busting out", if she has a big chest and is wearing a tight or revealing shirt.
This is about as slang as it gets though, and i wouldn't recommend calling a girl busted, or saying that a girl is busting out to anyone besides your closest friends.

Rob


----------



## te gato

mnzrob said:
			
		

> You can also say a person is "busted", meaning VERY ugly (ex:"How was your blind date last night? Was she hot? No way, she was busted!"), or you can say a girl is "busting out", if she has a big chest and is wearing a tight or revealing shirt.
> This is about as slang as it gets though, and i wouldn't recommend calling a girl busted, or saying that a girl is busting out to anyone besides your closest friends.
> 
> Rob


I have never heard that before...I have heard 'busty' for a girl big on top...
As for busted meaning ugly....too funny.. 

Now you are in trouble..we all know your sayings...Your Busted.!!!

te gato


----------



## Artrella

mnzrob said:
			
		

> You can also say a person is "busted", meaning VERY ugly (ex:"How was your blind date last night? Was she hot? No way, she was busted!"), or you can say a girl is "busting out", if she has a big chest and is wearing a tight or revealing shirt.
> This is about as slang as it gets though, and i wouldn't recommend calling a girl busted, or saying that a girl is busting out to anyone besides your closest friends.
> 
> Rob




Well if the girl is not *busting out * but in turn she is* busted * you can *bust up * with her!  

bust up phrasal verb MAINLY US INFORMAL
to end a relationship after an angry argument:
_She's bust up with Carlo._


(from Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary)


----------

